# Considering switching to FreeBSD, any advice?



## Strazku (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello everyone.  I'm currently in search phase for a new operating that fits me more.  In the past month, I switched completely from windows to linux.  I've been using the Arch Linux distribution for the past week to two weeks.  I love it, however I don't feel like it suits me.  I'm overall completely new to the Unix aspect and I love the freeness behind it.  How much of a difference is there between FreeBSD and Linux.  I've read a few reviews on FreeBSD vs Linux, and so far FreeBSD has my vote (now that I'm finally out of the military, I can go to school for what I want to, MA Computer Science, actually making the complete swap into a Unix based system would seem to fit the scene even more).  

However, I'd like some input from the community about this before I make the switch.  I'm keeping an open mind about the whole situation so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Also, for those of you who know.  How well does the OS run on netbooks(Toshiba NB205)

Regards,
Stevano


----------



## aragon (Aug 27, 2010)

Strazku said:
			
		

> In the past month, I switched completely from windows to linux.  I've been using the Arch Linux distribution for the past week to two weeks.  I love it, however I don't feel like it suits me.  I'm overall completely new to the Unix aspect and I love the freeness behind it.


For just 1 month I'd say you're doing well!  Can you say what you didn't like about Arch Linux?

There is a far greater difference between Windows and Linux than there is between FreeBSD and Linux.  Reading this might help you decide.  I think you should just go ahead and try FreeBSD.


----------



## Strazku (Aug 27, 2010)

Hah!  Thanks for the quick response! For Arch Linux it's not that I don't like it, it's just the fact that it's linux.  Which don't get me wrong, is absolutely terrific compared to windows but ifthere's something better out there then Linux, then I'm willing to give it a shot.  I'll read this article you recommended, and I may just actually make the swap tonight to give it a shot.  Thanks again for the input .  Anymore is greatly appreciated.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 27, 2010)

Just remember to take a look at
Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ << Very useful stuff
FAQ: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 28, 2010)

FreeBSD is a whole operating system consisting or world and kernel. Linux is a kernel with a bunch of gnu programs surrounding it.

Compiling the BSD kernel will be a different procedure from compiling linus' kernel.

The handbook is a central documentation. It provides information that is to the point and the theory behind it. linux documentation is mainly scattered through out the net and in the form of copy and paste commands.

FreeBSD has a man page for just about everything and more. gnu man pages can very from good to aweful depending on what your looking up.

Since you mentioned arch which make a interesting attempt at the BSD rc.conf configuration. BSD has a much different style used for rc.conf

FreeBSD is stable and secure and defaults to UFS which is a well proven file system. BSD also has access to using the new ZFS filesystem as well. Linux prefers ext*, reiser, name the flavor of the week fs. 

BSD separates user installed configs in /usr/local/etc where linux dumps everything in /etc

I think that should be enough info for you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 28, 2010)

FreeBSD? So, what is it?


----------



## Strazku (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you all for the information and links, you've all been a great help!


----------



## lme@ (Aug 28, 2010)

There are also some nice PDF flyers for people who are new to FreeBSD here:
http://misc.allbsd.de/Flyer/FreeBSD/PDF/en/


----------

